# Suche online Anwendung zur Teamarbeit



## chris4712 (21. Mai 2015)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer kostenlosen webbasierten Anwendung mit der mehrere Leute an einem Projekt arbeiten können.

Die Anwendung soll auf dem eigenen Webserver laufen (PHP, MySQL ist vorhanden).

Sollte einen Kalender, ein Forum, eine Aufgabenliste, ein Dokumentenverwaltungssystem haben.
So Sachen wie Umfragen, Kontaktverwaltung usw. wäre auch ganz nett.

Bin schon den halben Tag am suchen, aber so etwas scheint es nicht al OpenSource / Freeware zu geben?!

Habt ihr einen Tipp / Empfehlung?

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
das größte Opensource Tool für Projektmanagment ist Openproject. Aber das läuft mit Ruby und nicht mit PHP.
Musst du mal schauen ob das euer Webserver kann.

Ansonsten gibt es natürlich auch noch entsprechende Erweiterungen für die großen CMS:

Wordpress: https://wordpress.org/plugins/wedevs-project-manager/
Joomla: http://www.projectfork.net/
Typo3: https://github.com/klaus-ger/ProjectsAndTasks

Grüße


----------



## ikosaeder (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo
in diesem Thread wurden bereits mehrere Systeme vorgestellt.
https://www.tutorials.de/threads/ticket-system.401290/

http://www.flyspray.org/

https://bestpractical.com/rt/

http://www.redmine.org/


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juni 2015)

@ikosaeder: Du hast bei Redmine den Link für bestpractical angegeben.

Grüße


----------



## ikosaeder (1. Juni 2015)

Das scheint ein Copy and Paste Problem der Forensoftware zu sein. Ich korrigiere das, auch wenn der Link ja erkennbar ist.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juni 2015)

https://github.com/treeio/treeio (www.tree.io) ist auch noch eine Projektverwaltungssoftware.

Grüße


----------



## Trebble56 (19. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mit ein paar Leuten bei Trello, das ist echt super und kostet auch nichts soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Edocrv (31. Dezember 2018)

Hast du denn bereits was finden können ? Ich meine man kann sich auf jeden Fall im Web umschauen und kann sich auch verschiedene Tools als Demo suchen und dann entscheiden ob es einem passt oder nicht.

Ich habe auch nach einer iPad Kassensoftware gesucht für meinen Laden und habe mich dann auch im WWW umgesehen und habe auch wirklich sehr gute Angebote gefunden.

Entschieden habe ich mich dann auch für eine passende Software.
Man kann alles finden wenn man danach sucht


----------

